# Natrasorb or IPM?



## madhattersoap (May 15, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with a good recipe for lotion bars and body butters.  I've seen a number of recipes that call for Natrasorb to help fight the greasy feel, but i don't have this on hand.  Can I simply substitute IPM?  Do these two products work in the same way?  Maybe I could use IPM and cornstarch together.

Any input on these would be great!
Jen


----------



## carebear (May 15, 2009)

they are completely different, so feel free to use either or both.

Natrasorb is cornstarch - it's been modified to make it easier to use, but plain old cornstarch works too.  I don't like the feel of cornstarch in my lotion bars or butters AT ALL, but some think it's ok.

IPM is like a non-greasy oil.  you will like it better, I think.  Just a touch will do.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

How would you put constarch in your lotion bar/body butter/lotion though? Just a small amount or enough to make it not chunky? lol I was sort of wondering about that... hmm How does that combo work? does the Cornstarch just absorb the oils? :?


----------



## bombus (May 18, 2009)

I'm wondering what IPM stands for?


----------



## carebear (May 19, 2009)

isopropyl myristate


----------



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, Carebear

all of these abbreviations are new to me- wrong generation, I guess 

but I keep try'n


----------



## carebear (May 19, 2009)

ha.  I'm no spring chicken, but I have been in product development since the 80's which might have something to do with it.


----------



## Lindy (May 19, 2009)

I use cornstarch in my Whipped Butter and I find it gives it a silky feeling.  I use 1% PPO although I think you could take it to 2% if you wanted.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

really, do you think arrowroot would have the same affect??


----------

